# Amplificador TIGERSAURUS 250W



## fdesergio (Ene 5, 2011)

Aclaro, yo no lo he probado, pero imagino alguien del foro lo probo (creo) mirenlo y comenten, chauuuuuu

PD: Segun quien lo hizo los reemplazos son estos, chauuuuuuuuuu

MJ802=MJ15003
MJ4502=MJ15004
40410=BD140 BD231 BD530 BD830
40409=BD139 BD230 BD529 BD829
2N5210=BC184 BC413 BC414 BC550 2SC2240
2N5087=BC214 BC416 BC560 2SA872


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 1, 2012)

idem258 dijo:
			
		

> Chevere, lo probare...(Y)



Ese amplificador *NO* te conviene, es una configuración de transistores de salida en "*Serie*", fue diseñado para conseguir una potencia relativamente alta con transistores de baja tensión que era lo único que había en ese momento, es un diseño de hace más de 30 años. 

Hoy en día existen transistores de alta tensión con los que consigues la misma potencia con mucho menos componentes y configuraciones mas sencillas.

*Edit:*
Por aquí hubo un comentario sobre esa etapa de salida.
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/etapa-salida-muy-interesante-9865/#post332171


----------



## hazard_1998 (Ene 1, 2012)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Ese amplificador *NO* te conviene, es una configuración de transistores de salida en "*Serie*", fue diseñado para conseguir una potencia relativamente alta con transistores de baja tensión que era lo único que había en ese momento, es un diseño de hace más de 30 años.
> 
> Hoy en día existen transistores de alta tensión con los que consigues la misma potencia con mucho menos componentes y configuraciones mas sencillas.
> 
> ...



iba a decir exactamente lo mismo, sobre todo la etapa de salida es practicamente obsoleta, ademas, es bastante mas dificil de poner en marcha que cualquier etapa mas "moderna", el resto del circuito (etapa de entrada, amplificador de voltaje, multiplicador de voltaje..) es muy similar a los circuitos mas contemporaneos.... 

[OFFTOPIC /on]
Fogonazo, te llego un msj mio?....
[OFFTOPIC /off]


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 1, 2012)

hazard_1998 dijo:


> ....[OFFTOPIC /on]
> Fogonazo, te llego un msj mio?....
> [OFFTOPIC /off]




*[OFFTOPIC /on]*
Sip.
Estaba esperando estar "Sobrio" y con rato libre para analizar el tema. 

Leí por allí que lo habías puesto en marcha,* ! Me alegro ¡*
*[OFFTOPIC /off]*

Antes que alguien se queje, sobre que no comentamos sobre lo que estamos hablando (Escribiendo).
Respuesta: Cuando esté concluido será explicado con lujo de detalles.

Por suerte no hay ningún Moderador cerca


----------



## idem258 (Ene 1, 2012)

Cierto, ya habia cambiado de opinion, por lo que vi la fecha al final de la pagina y encontre otro ampli... muchas gracias de todas maneras...
lo veia muy grande al mostruo estre... jajaja


----------

